# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Het ene potje magnesium of het andere. Wat is het verschil?

## evitalien

Stel je gaat naar een winkel om een potje magnesium te kopen. Je wordt geconfronteerd met verschillende vormen van magnesium. Magnesiumoxide, magnesiumcitraat. Wat is nu eigenlijk het verschil?



Als we het woord organisch horen denken we aan een voedingsmiddel zonder chemische toevoegingen en hormonen. Echter organisch in relatie tot mineralen heeft een andere betekenis. Bedoeld wordt dan de stof waaraan het gebonden is.



Pure mineralen kunnen we niet gebruiken omdat ze niet opgenomen worden door ons lichaam. Zij hebben dus een andere stof nodig die ervoor zorgt dat ze wel in het lichaam op de juiste plek komen. Het type stof waaraan het mineraal gebonden is bepaalt hoe het wordt opgenomen en gebruikt in het lichaam.



Waarom zouden we een mineraalsupplement moeten nemen?
Omdat onze voeding tegenwoordig steeds minder mineralen bevat en onze behoefte steeds groter wordt. Zwangeren, vrouwen die borstvoeding geven, vegetariërs, veganisten, sporters, senioren, mensen met spijsverteringsproblematiek en anticonceptiepil slikkers lopen nog extra risico op een tekort aan mineralen.



Aan welke mineralen hebben we snel een tekort?
Uit een onderzoek verricht door het RIVM blijkt dat een groot deel van de bevolking kampt met tekorten aan ijzer, zink, magnesium en calcium.



Deze mineralen zijn belangrijk voor:



Magnesium: zenuw- en spierfunctie, gezonde botten, stofwisseling van koolhydraten, energie productie, regulering van het bloedsuikergehalte en uiterst belangrijk voor het gezond houden van het hart- en vaatstelsel.
Calcium: stevige botten, gebit, PMS, zenuw- en spierfunctie
Zink: sterk immuunsysteem, gezond haar, sterke nagels, stralende huid, wond genezing, spijsvertering, ogen, gehoor, zorgt voor goed reukvermogen en smaakvermogen
IJzer: belangrijk onderdeel van het hemoglobinegehalte in het bloed (hemoglobine vervoert zuurstof door ons lichaam), sterk immuunsysteem



Magnesium
Laten we magnesium er uit lichten. Magnesium hebben we voor wel 500 verschillende enzymreacties in het lichaam nodig. Dit illustreert hoe belangrijk magnesium is voor ons. Als we een magnesium supplement willen kopen worden we geconfronteerd met verschillende vormen magnesium.

Wat is nu het verschil?
Het grootste verschil wordt gevormd door de stof waaraan de magnesium wordt gebonden. Dit kan een stof zijn die organisch of anorganisch is. Als we dit verschil begrijpen wordt de keuze van magnesium iets gemakkelijker.
Een organisch mineraal is gebonden een aminozuur of citroenzuur. Een voorbeeld is bijvoorbeeld calcium. Als calcium gebonden is aan het aminozuur glycinaat krijgen we de stof calciumglycanaat. Of magnesium gebonden aan citroenzuur geen magnesiumcitraat. Organische verbindingen zijn dus eigenlijk verbindingen die van nature in het lichaam voorkomen en dus goed opneembaar zijn.



Anorganisch
Mineralen supplementen bevatten vaak anorganische (niet natuurlijke) verbindingen omdat deze veel goedkoper te produceren zijn. Calcium wordt dan bijvoorbeeld gebonden aan een fosfaatgroep tot calciumfosfaat. Of magnesium met een oxide vormt magnesiumoxide.
Anorganisch gebonden mineralen zijn door het lichaam moeilijk opneembaar
Een mineraalverbinding moet stabiel zijn. Het moet als het ware de hand vasthouden van de stof waaraan het gebonden is. Een vrij, ongebonden mineraal gaat om zich heen zoeken naar een ander handje om zich te binden. Het kan een interactie met het spijsverteringsstelsel hebben op de volgende manier:

Binding aan gaan met een andere verbinding. Ongebonden mineralen kunnen zich binden aan andere moleculen als fytaten, welke zich in noten, granen en sommige groenten bevindt. Dit proces zorgt er voor dat het mineraal niet meer beschikbaar is voor het lichaam.
Irritatie darmslijmvlies. Ongebonden mineralen kunnen het darmslijmvlies irriteren; dit zorgt voor een laxerend effect en kan leiden tot zelfs diarree.

Organisch gebonden mineralen worden beter geabsorbeerd
Organische verbinden worden langzaam afgebroken. Dit verhoogt de stabiliteit van het mineraal, het is minder reactief met de omgeving en komt aan de plaats van bestemmend waar het een tweevoudige werking heeft:

Hogere biologische beschikbaarheid. Doordat het mineraal gebonden blijft kan het een langere weg door het maagdarmkanaal afleggen en opgenomen worden op de juiste plek
Vermindert darmirritatie. Een gebonden mineraal is minder reactief met de omgeving en veroorzaakt zodoende minder irritatie van het darmslijmvlies.



Als het mineraal gebonden is aan glycinaat, citraat of aspartaat is het een organische verbinding en goed opneembaar. Verwar aspartaat overigens niet met aspartaam een kunstmatige zoetstof.



Anorganische verbindingen (dus moeilijk opneembaar) die vermeden moeten worden zijn:

Calciumcarbonaat
Calciumfosfaat
IJzersulfaat
Magnesiumcarbonaat
Magnesiumoxide
Magnesiumfosfaat
Magnesiumsulfaat
Zinksulfaat



Organische verbindingen (goed opneembaar) zijn:

Calciumcitraat
Calciumglycinaat
IIzerglycinaat
Magnesium aminozuur chelaat
Magnesiumaspartaat
Magnesiumcitraat
Magnesiumglycinaat
Zinkglycinaat

----------


## Flogiston

In je lijstje met organische verbindingen ontbreekt een vrij belangrijke: glutamaat. Komt vrij veel voor in ons voedsel.

Overigens, je schrijft "Het type stof waaraan het mineraal gebonden is bepaalt hoe het wordt opgenomen en gebruikt in het lichaam." Dat klopt niet.

Magnesiumoxide wordt nauwelijks opgenomen. Waarom niet? Omdat het magnesium-ion en de oxide-ionen heel sterk aan elkaar zijn gebonden. Als je magnesiumoxide slikt, komt daar dus maar heel weinig magnesium uit vrij: het meeste magnesium blijft aan het oxide vastzitten en is dus onbruikbaar voor het lichaam.

Magnesiumcitraat wordt veel beter opgenomen. Waarom? Omdat het magnesium-ion en het citraat-ion heel losjes aan elkaar zijn gebonden. Als je magnesiumcitraat gebruikt, komt daar dus vrijwel alle magnesium uit vrij, omdat het magnesiumcitraat zich splitst in magnesium-ionen en citraat-ionen.

Het lichaam gebruikt vervolgens die vrijgekomen magnesium-ionen. Waar het die magnesium-ionen voor gebruikt, wordt bepaald door de biochemie van het lichaam. Het is dus ook niet zo dat het type stof waaraan het mineraal is gebonden bepaalt hoe het wordt gebruikt in het lichaam, zoals je schrijft. Want als het magnesium eenmaal is losgekomen maakt het niet meer uit waar het in het begin aan gekoppeld was. Of je nu magnesiumoxide slikt of magnesiumcitraat, in beide gevallen komen daar magnesium-ionen uit vrij (heel weinig bij magnesiumoxide, vrijwel 100% bij magnesiumcitraat). Maar nadat die magnesium-ionen zijn vrijgekomen, zijn het gewoon magnesium-ionen. Of die ooit aan oxide of aan citraat-ionen waren gekleefd, maakt niet meer uit.

Tot slot nog een heel belangrijk punt: ga beslist geen mineralen slikken als je geen tekort hebt. Als je een tekort hebt, moet je dat natuurlijk aanvullen. Liefst gewoon via je voeding, maar als dat niet genoeg is via een supplement.

Maar als je geen tekort hebt, ga dan ook niet aanvullen. Aanvullen is dan nergens voor nodig. Afhankelijk van het mineraal kan het zelfs schadelijk zijn. Zo zorgt een overschot aan magnesium ervoor dat het calcium uit het lichaam wordt verdreven, omdat magnesium en calcium beide in dezelfde chemische groep (de groep van dubbel-positief geladen metaal-ionen) zitten. Andere mineralen vormen bij een overschot een zware belasting voor de nieren, soms ook voor de lever. Ook kunnen ze leiden tot galstenen, nierstenen en problemen met de haarvaatjes die de weefsels van zuurstof en voeding voorzien.

Laat je dus eerst testen voordat je iets gaat aanvullen. Aanvullen kan nuttig zijn, maar alleen als er een tekort is.

Flogiston

----------


## supernikje

Wat me steeds verwonderd bij jou Flogiston is dat je op bepaalde vlakken over veel kennis beschikt (of je haalt deze informatie gewoon uit andere gelijkaardige onderwerpen om te kopiëren, kan ook...), maar dan op vlak van conclusies de bal vaak mis slaat.
Zo is het een algemeen bekend misverstand om ervan uit te gaan dat een suppletie met bepaalde mineralen (zelfs vitaminen) enkel nut zou hebben bij een aantoonbaar tekort in de bloedwaarden.
Ten eerste omdat het gehalte in het bloed niets zegt over wat er door de cellen vervoerd wordt naar spieren e.d.
Ten tweede zijn de waarden een paar eeuwen terug vastgelegd en is er intussen al vaak twijfel ontstaan betreffende het aanpassen ervan.

Voorbeeld bij mezelf : ik laat 2x/jaar een volledige bloedanalyse doen en heb nooit een tekort gehad aan magnesium.
Echter zijn magnesiumsupplementen wel het enige die me verlossen van krampen in de voeten : in periodes dat ik er regelmatig last van heb volstaat het om een kuur te nemen.

----------


## Flogiston

De waarden zijn niet een paar eeuwen terug vastgelegd, zoals je lijkt te denken. Ik weet niet waar je die informatie vandaan hebt - maar het klopt niet.

De waarden worden continu bekeken op juistheid. Wanneer er nieuwe kennis beschikbaar komt, worden de referentiewaarden zonodig aangepast.

Daarnaast beschikt de arts over meer kennis dan alleen die referentiewaarden. Een arts is geen robot die er alleen maar voor zorgt dat jouw waarden binnen de referentiegrenzen vallen. Die referentiewaarden zijn een richtlijn. Het hangt van de persoon af wat de arts zal doen.

Zo heeft onze huisarts zowel voor mij als voor mijn partner andere waarden geadviseerd dan de referentiewaarden voor bepaalde stoffen - simpelweg omdat wij geen "gemiddelde personen" zijn.

Om eens een voorbeeld te noemen: kijk eens naar de referentiewaarden voor vitamine D. Die zijn recentelijk nog wat bijgesteld, omdat er nieuwe inzichten beschikbaar kwamen.

Over jouw bloedanalyse - waarom laat je die doen? Is dat op medisch voorschrift, of is dat eigen initiatief? En is het wel bij een erkend instituut? Ik vraag dit omdat er (helaas) ook enkele kwakzalvers actief zijn, die allerlei adviezen geven op basis van onbetrouwbare methoden. LBA is een berucht voorbeeld, maar er zijn er helaas meer. Ik hoop dat je niet in die valkuil bent gevallen.

Flogiston

----------


## supernikje

Zoek dan eens op wanneer de waarden van vitamine C nog aangepast werden. Men baseert zich nog steeds op de minimumwaarden die nodig zijn om scheurbuik te voorkomen. Er zijn sindsdien al tal van onderzoeken gebeurt waaruit blijkt dat hogere dosissen noodzakelijk zijn.
En om vitamine D als voorbeeld te nemen -zoals jij doet- deze zijn nog niet aangepast, in België alvast niet.
Dan spreken we over de waarden die de labo's hanteren. Labo's waar de gewone huisartsen en specialisten beroep op doen.
Naar ik weet kan je ook niet zomaar een labo opstarten om bloed te laten testen.
En mijn homeopaat, omdat je toch weer de kronkel krijgt om het gesprek onrechtstreeks om te draaien naar je obsessie tegen alternatieve therapieën, die doet ook beroep op éénzelfde labo dan de andere dokters. Er zijn nog artsen die de klassieke opleiding genoten maar zich later verdiepen in meer omdat ze geen oogkleppen dragen.
Maar nee, voor je helemaal paranoïa wordt : zij doet mijn bloedanalyses niet daarvoor ga ik bij een huisarts dichter bij de deur.

En nogmaals een supplement helpt vaak ook ondanks er uit de analyse geen tekorten blijkt de zijn omdat het niveau in het bloed vaak niets zegt over de waarden in de cellen. Maar nogmaals lees je over wat ik schrijf.

----------


## Flogiston

> Men baseert zich nog steeds op de minimumwaarden die nodig zijn om scheurbuik te voorkomen. Er zijn sindsdien al tal van onderzoeken gebeurt waaruit blijkt dat hogere dosissen noodzakelijk zijn.


Kennelijk zijn de waarden voor vitamine C nog steeds goed. Daarnaast vermoed ik dat artsen tegenwoordig richtlijnen volgen die zeggen dat ze naar méér moeten kijken dan alleen het gehalte van vitamine C. Misschien dat dokter Flip hier iets over kan zeggen, ik ken deze richtlijnen niet.

Over welke onderzoeken heb jij het? En welke bron vertelt jou dat artsen die onderzoeken niet ter harte nemen?






> [Vitamine D is] nog niet aangepast, in België alvast niet


De vitamine D is in Nederland pas onlangs aangepast. Ik weet niet hoe snel België volgt - misschien bij de eerstvolgende bijeenkomst van het betreffende adviescomité?






> Dan spreken we over de waarden die de labo's hanteren. Labo's waar de gewone huisartsen en specialisten beroep op doen.


Je zegt iets over "de waardes die de labo's hanteren". Wat bedoel je daarmee? Toen ik mijn bloed liet testen, hanteerde het laboratorium geen waarde. Het laboratorium meet alleen maar de gehalten, en geeft die door aan de arts. Ze doen geen vergelijking met welke referentiewaarde dan ook, ze doen geen diagnose, helemaal niets - behalve natuurlijk de meting zelf.

Het is de arts die de meetwaarden doorkrijgt en vervolgens een diagnose stelt. De arts zal dus een waarde hanteren, het lab niet.

Maar misschien bedoel je iets anders? In dat geval zou ik een uitleg op prijs stellen.






> Er zijn nog artsen die de klassieke opleiding genoten maar zich later verdiepen in meer omdat ze geen oogkleppen dragen.


Er zijn homeopathen die alle homeopathische opleidinge hebben gevolgd maar zich later verdiepen in meer omdat ze geen oogkleppen dragen.

Sommige van hen willen nu eindelijk eens bewijzen dat hun methode werkt. Ze proberen het, ze falen, ze proberen het nogmaals, ze falen opnieuw. Dan lezen ze zich eens echt goed in, doen een ultieme derde poging, maar falen opnieuw - waarna ze hun conclusie trekken.

Anderen benaderen de tweespalt vanuit de andere kant: ze kijken naar de kritiek op de homeopathie, en proberen die te weerleggen - maar falen daarin. Ook zij trekken hun conclusie.

Kortom: de vraag aan de homeopathen blijft nog steeds: _laat nou eindelijk eens zien dat homeopathie werkt!_ Echt, dat is alles. Laat het zien! Maakt niet uit hoe, ALS je het maar laat zien.






> Maar nee, voor je helemaal paranoïa wordt : zij doet mijn bloedanalyses niet daarvoor ga ik bij een huisarts dichter bij de deur.


Zoals gebruikelijk zal ik jouw negativiteit negeren, en in positiviteit antwoorden. En ja, dat is tweerichtingsverkeer - ik ben in ieder geval blij dat jij de dialoog wél op prijs stelt, in tegenstelling tot bijvoorbeeld Adike.

Goed dat je de bloedanalyse in ieder geval bij een erkend lab laat doen. Dan worden er geen belachelijke methoden gebruikt en worden er dus geen conclusies getrokken.

Het enige probleem is dan nog dat je de uitkomsten laat bekijken door een homeopaat. Daar neem je dus een gok: zoals bekend zijn sommige aspecten van de homeopathie heel goed, maar andere aspecten juist totaal onzinnig. Je neemt dus de gok dat er in dit geval iets goeds uitkomt.






> het niveau in het bloed [zegt] vaak niets [...] over de waarden in de cellen


a) Hoe weet je dat?
b) Hoe weet je dan wel wat de waarden in de cellen zijn?



Flogiston

----------


## supernikje

Je verwacht steeds dat een ander het voor jou opzoekt en oplost lijkt me.
In België is het alvast zo, wanneer je een bloedonderzoek laat uitvoeren in een labo, dat de minimum en maximumwaarden erbij vermeld staan.
Wil je daar meer over weten zoek het gerust eens zelf op. 

Ik kan je tal van voorbeelden geven van onderzoeken waaruit blijkt dat vitamine C een welgekomen toevoeging kan zijn zonder dat je onder het minimum zit, maar nogmaals laat ik jou hierin zelf de vrijheid om op te zoeken.
Vitamine B 12 is daar ook een mooi voorbeeld van.

Je hoeft er geen orthomoleculaire arts voor te raadplegen, menig supplementen zullen de klassieke huisartsen met wat bredere ervaring of kennis ook aanraden bij bepaalde klachten.
Niet iedereen zit met zijn brein nog gevangen in het stenen tijdperk.

----------


## Flogiston

> Je verwacht steeds dat een ander het voor jou opzoekt en oplost lijkt me.


Huh? Wat bedoel je?






> In België is het alvast zo, wanneer je een bloedonderzoek laat uitvoeren in een labo, dat de minimum en maximumwaarden erbij vermeld staan.


Klopt. Zo is het in Nederland ook (meestal).

Maar het lab doet geen diagnose. Ze leggen geen verbanden, ze geven geen adviezen. Ze constateren alleen maar.

De interpretatie is en blijft een zaak van de arts.






> Ik kan je tal van voorbeelden geven van onderzoeken waaruit blijkt dat vitamine C een welgekomen toevoeging kan zijn zonder dat je onder het minimum zit, maar nogmaals laat ik jou hierin zelf de vrijheid om op te zoeken.


Je zegt "die onderzoeken bestaan, echt waar hoor, maar ik vertel je lekker niet waar, dat mag je zelf uitzoeken".

Dit is dus het eerste citaat, datgene waar je hierboven mij van beschuldigt: "je verwacht steeds dat een ander het voor jou opzoekt en oplost lijkt me".






> Je hoeft er geen orthomoleculaire arts voor te raadplegen


Nee natuurlijk niet, ik ga liever naar een arts, niet naar iemand die een theoretisch-experimentele methode gebruikt.






> menig supplementen zullen de klassieke huisartsen met wat bredere ervaring of kennis ook aanraden bij bepaalde klachten.


Klopt. Dat is precies wat ik eerder al heb genoemd.



Flogiston

----------


## supernikje

Dat heb ik ook nooit beweerd dat een lab diagnoses stelt.
Jij beweerde dat het zinloos aan te vullen is met magnesium als er geen tekorten vastgesteld worden in het bloed, dat was mijn antwoord daarop.
Je spreekt jezelf tegen bij je reacties op mijn antwoord.
Trekt alles uit zijn context : vb. ik haal aan dat je geen orthomoleculaire arts hoeft te raadplegen om te weten dat supplementeren zinnig kan zijn, jij haalt er weer wat anders uit.
Er is echt geen communicatie mogelijk met jou.
Niet dat ik deze niet kan missen, maar het is voor de mensen die na jou komen lezen dat het niet meer fijn wordt.

----------


## Flogiston

Jij beweert dat je altijd aan moet vullen, ook al zit er voldoende magnesium in het bloed. Ik vraag jou waar je dat vandaan haalt. Je hebt nog geen antwoord gegeven.

Als jij iets beweert en vervolgens bezwaar maakt tegen mijn andere mening, is er helaas geen gesprek mogelijk.

Als ik jou dan vraag waar jij jouw mening vandaan haalt, en jij weigert te antwoorden, is er al helemaal geen gesprek mogelijk.

Ik vind dat jammer. Maar omdat ik open blijf staan voor contact én voor andere inzichten blijf ik het proberen.

Flogiston

----------


## supernikje

Weer zo'n redenering uit het niets : ik zou beweren dat er altijd moet aangevuld worden.
Nou sorry als jij niet kan lezen en de inhoud van mijn reacties steeds verdraait.

----------


## Flogiston

Discussie gesloten, neem ik aan.

Jammer, maar niets aan te doen.

----------

